# Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja



## trizzyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja 

Movie Release Date: April 2013



why!

this came out japan about 3 months ago, so im guessing theres some type pirate copy, can someone that can translate japanese not do this for us?

and who else looking forward to this?
how do you think it will fit in with the manga we are reading now?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 29, 2012)

trizzyt said:


> Naruto Shippuden Movie 6 Road to Ninja
> 
> Movie Release Date: April 2013
> 
> ...



It's only had a cinema release I can't see there being a translated version until a dvd release which will be sometime in the new year around March / April time.


----------



## trizzyt (Oct 29, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's only had a cinema release I can't see there being a translated version until a dvd release which will be sometime in the new year around March / April time.



yeh i know it says april 2013 in my post hehe. 

but im saying is there not someone else out there that would translate it, such as a fan u know


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 29, 2012)

It's too much of an issue while being illegal at the same time. Also, for translators, it's better to just wait for the quality versions.


----------



## Midomaru (Oct 29, 2012)

After seeing the first movie it was clear for me that it would be the last. But I'm probably going to watch this one. Since Kishi personally has a hand in the story I'd like to see interesting and amusing character backgrounds.



Also this topic should be posted in the House of Uzumaki


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 30, 2012)

Midomaru said:


> After seeing the first movie it was clear for me that it would be the last. But I'm probably going to watch this one. Since Kishi personally has a hand in the story I'd like to see i*nteresting and amusing character backgrounds.
> *
> 
> 
> Also this topic should be posted in the House of Uzumaki



You'll be disappointed, i guarantee you that.

Also, theres already a thread for this.


----------



## yuhi232 (Nov 15, 2012)

trizzyt, They have ridiculous Anti-Piracy laws in Japan, and a strict policy on bringing, well really, any electronics with cameras integrated into them into movie theaters. When the DVD comes out, maybe, MAYBE there will be a digital bootleg, but I find it HIGHLY doubtful. Don't worry April is not to far away.


----------

